# 2 questions regarding filling out applications for State Police employment



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok, so I am currently filling out applications for State Police exams. The 2 questions are:

1. If found not responsible for a speeding ticket by a magistrate do you still need to put it down in the violations area.

2. I went to school in Buffalo for 1 semester only (not due to grades but personal reasons for coming home), do I need to put that down as well as the employment from up there (I didn't even make enough to file state taxes with N.Y.). The main reason for this question is that I do not remember the addresses or phone numbers for the jobs (as well as city -- was a suburb of Buffalo).

Thank you in advance 

Taz


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2007)

I think it's better to put down things that you thing are not important than to have a BI ask you why you left it out............ Good Luck Taz.


----------



## WaterPistola (Nov 4, 2007)

best signature ever and he's right about that.


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

I would put them both in there. A BI will find them anyway, and you don't want him to think you omitted them on purpose...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Here's a little secret: 

A) Get a copy of your driving record (from all states you have a history in)

B) Get records from ALL court issues, probate included

C) Get a copy of your Social Security 10 year history

D) Get a copy of your credit report

E) Get a copy of your school transcripts

These are things you need when you do your Personal History Questionniare. It's about 30 pages of your life's history. It may cost you a couple of bucks but you can't go wrong if you use the above information. If a BI finds it and you didn't put it down...bye-bye.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you all for the info. I will start getting the data required pronto.


----------

